# The 5 Steps To Depersonalization Recovery (How I Did It)



## R Yousef (Jul 13, 2020)

Hi All,

As I have had many questions about my recovery, I have put together the 5 major steps I took to recover from DP/DR, after having it for 10 years. This is sort of like my personal guide I would have used if I was starting the process all over again.






Let me know what you think.


----------

